# New Boutique Beer: Emu Bitter



## pbrosnan (10/5/07)

Hi all,

Pardon me if this has been posted before.

Came across this link http://www.yourbars.com.au/beer/? on the SMH site. Its fairly unexciting except for this bit

"Serious about beer? Use our beerfinder tool and you'll discover all sorts of pubs, bars and clubs that serve your fave brew on tap. From VB and Tooheys through to *harder-to-find boutique ales such as St Arnou, Moo Brew and Emu Bitter*, we've got you sorted."

Emu Bitter, a boutique beer, must be a boutique for boguns. EB is about as boutique as a Holden SV ute. They should really get some one who actually has a clue about beer to proof read their copy.


----------



## jayse (10/5/07)

Thats classic


----------



## Brewtus (10/5/07)

pbrosnan said:


> They should really get some one who actually has a clue about beer to proof read their copy.



All one can say is that SMH is from the east and why would EB get shipped to the east in volume? We have our own megaswill thank you. Therefore, if it is not known by the writer (or most readers) it must be boutique.


----------



## Bogan333 (16/9/11)

Swan have just change the alcohol for 4.5 % to 4.0 %. Which I'm very disappointed about the new beer is very watery and foamy in mouth feel, with Lilllie or no Pride of wood hop taste No bitterness at all. This was the best Commercial Bitter in Australia. It is still the longest running beer on tap in Australia but after the change I think it will stop. New Style a 1 out of 10 Old style 9 out of 10


----------



## peaky (16/9/11)

Dragging up an old thread here bud!.......


----------



## Bogan333 (16/9/11)

peakydh said:


> Dragging up an old thread here bud!.......  And the problem is ?and I'm a Bloke not a bud that is american


----------



## peaky (17/9/11)

Where did I write that this is a problem?

How do I know you're not American bud? Your location is a secret.


----------



## Bribie G (17/9/11)

If he was American he would have said he was a dude or a bro, not a bloke. Or if he was from Minnesota he would have said he was a man. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bogan333 (24/9/11)

The email I sent to LION NATHAN.

Your new Emu Bitter 4%, I'm very disappointed about the new beer is very watery and foamy in mouth feel, with Lilllie or no Pride of wood hop taste No bitterness at all.New Style a 1 out of 10 Old style 9 out of 10. You need to quickly go back to the old recipe to save this beer.It is still the longest running beer on tap in Australia but after the change I think it will stop. Please call me on 08 93798707.

very unhappy
George Copley
[email protected]
08 93798707 

The email I got back from LION NATHAN.

Hello George,



Thank you for contacting Lion regarding the recent changes to the ABV of Emu Bitter. We have decided to make this change to keep the brands pricing competitive against other Australian mainstream beers. Due to rising input costs we have reduced the ABV to avoid passing on these costs to our consumers. Rest assured that while the ABV has been reduced by 0.5% from 4.5% to 4.0% and our brewers have spent months testing the new Emu Bitter and we can assure you that it continues to have the distinctive, hoppy taste.



From a brewing point of view we have been able to maintain the same Bitter-ness score to retain its unique taste.



We appreciate you providing us with your feedback and for your honesty, and will pass on your comments to the brewers and the team.



Kind Regards,
Bassma Flaifel

Consumer Information Centre
1800 308 388
1800 308 388
[email protected]
www.lnnf.com
29 Nyrang Street
Lidcombe, NSW 2141
Locked Bag 58
Silverwater, NSW 1811
Australia 


I conpaired The old Emu Bitter to the New Emu Bitter and there is a very big different in the EBC & IBU plus mouth Fell it taste like a very weak Lager now.


----------



## mje1980 (24/9/11)

Let me interpret the email reply 

"We don't give a flying f*ck what it tastes like, we want to make more MONEY"


----------



## bradsbrew (24/9/11)

Thats pretty brave putting all your contact details on a public forum George. I'll give you a call later after few and we can discuss Emu's  .


----------



## Bogan333 (24/9/11)

mje1980 said:


> Let me interpret the email reply
> 
> "We don't give a flying f*ck what it tastes like, we want to make more MONEY"


 Yes it seems like that, very disappointing,this was the best Australian Commercial bitter going not any more.


----------



## jyo (24/9/11)

Emu Bitter used to be my swill of choice even as a 19 Year old mullet wearing bogan. Compared to VB and the likes there were decent bitterness levels and some good grainy flavour. Even now if at a function/out at a shit pub, this will be my choice in a line of softblondeywawabeerlikedrinks if there are no craft options.

Boutique beer- definitely not. Drinkable, with some _actual_ hop _bitterness_ on a hot summers day- absolutely. 

EB out.


----------



## Truman42 (26/9/11)

Living in Broome WA for 18 years I can certainly say the way I saw Emu Bitter being consumed certainly wasn't what I would call a boutique beer.

Being drunk warm, under a tree on the edge of the mangroves, in the middle of the day until absolutely blind rotten drunk and then starting to fight and bash the shit out of each other is not what I would call an enjoyment of a boutique beer.

But then again compared to a flagon of cheap wine or worse still Emu Export, I suppose EB was a boutique beer..


----------

